# Rabbit hunting guns



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

I myself use a 20 gauge break barrel shotgun. a friend of mine who i hunt with uses a pump action 20. im just curious what other people use.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I use a Remington 1187 premier 20 ga, nice light automatic


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I use a Remington 1100 LT 20 gauge


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)

i use a 870 12 guage


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Thompson/Center Encore .410 hand gun. 15 inch barrel. Don't have to clean too many but it sure is fun!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I use a Remington 1100 16 guage.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Old Ithaca side by side with double triggers. Twenty six inch barrels and only weighs five and a half pounds. Gun is choked Imp Cyl and Mod. Have your choice for near or far first shot. If you can't get the bunny in two shots, he deserves to run. Also a great gun for bird hunting. Bought this Ithaca used forty nine years ago and still enjoy it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to use a .410 single shot, but the stock has cracked from use. It's the same gun my dad learned on. Loved that gun. Now I use a 12 gauge Mossburg pump for rabbits and deer. Hopefully I can buy a 20 gauge for rabbits soon. 12 gauge swings too slow for rabbits.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I use a remington spr 310 o/u in a 20 guage only thing I wish it had was a barrel selector
Adam


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

The spr 310 sorta does have a barrel selector, I have the same gun. Push the trigger forward until it clicks and it will switch the order on the barrels. To reset it just open the breech or fire.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

wow thanks man didnt know that it worked too
adam


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahh the Remington 1187 20 Guage. Man after my own heart


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Old Ithaca side by side with double triggers. Twenty six inch barrels and only weighs five and a half pounds. Gun is choked Imp Cyl and Mod. Have your choice for near or far first shot. If you can't get the bunny in two shots, he deserves to run. Also a great gun for bird hunting. Bought this Ithaca used forty nine years ago and still enjoy it.


I have the exact same gun that I use for rabbits as well


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

i have yet to use my remington 870 12 guage. friend of mine took out our 22 rifle and we killed a few that day surprisingly


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Traditions AlS 2100 semi auto 20 ga it is so lite I can walk all day and it dosen't bother me or the ithaca featherlite 12


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i like my browning o/u 26'' barrels 12 ga


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I use to use a lefever 410 nitro special double barrel, but realized the value and decided its best left in the gun safe, although it was a pleasure to hunt with.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i use a 20ga. Winchester defender pump with an 18.5in barrel. its not all that great at a long shot but what a great brush gun small and light quick to the shoulder. once in a while ill use my new browning but i havent quite broke the gun's newness in yet so its a rare day when that gun comes out for rabbits


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a cheap 28G Stoeger Double, harvested many a bunny's with her.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

kparrott154 said:


> I use a Remington 1100 LT 20 gauge


I use the same or a 870 Express 20 gauge.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Remington 1100 sporting 28 guage. Love this little gun. Use it for pheasant also over my pointers.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Either savage model 720 16 gauge or an old model 58 sportsman in 12 gauge, both are semi autos


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a few i use depending on my mood. 
1.) Stoeger Condor 12ga o/u
2.) Mossberg 500 .410 pump (my favorite bunny gun)
3.) An old Stevens single shot .410 (second most favorite)
4.) customized Ruger 10/22 for the late winter deep snow track'em down hunting.

I have killed a bunch with the .22 just following a set of tracks slowly watching for them sitting. this is also a good way to brush up on your spot and stalk deer hunting.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

my 870 12ga has killed more bunnys than i know how to count


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Hard to beat the tried and true Winchester model 12 in 16ga. solid rib 28" mod. IMO.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i use a variety of .410 shotguns for bunny hunting; remington 870, winchester 37, savage 311, etc. i take a franchi 720 20 gauge sometimes as well but i am deadly enough with a .410


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

remington 1100 20 gauge ! improved cylinder choke tube !


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

skb 20ga. semi-auto


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

Stoeger condor 410 O/U or Stevens 512 12ga O/U


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My dad's(now Mine) 1953 870 wingmaster 20 gauge.

ski


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I like to use my Model 12 ,16 ga full choke. I like the full choke its easyer to make head shots with. I used my 28 inch barrel 16 last year ,This year I have using the 26 inch full its a little lighter.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a model 12 20 with a 26" barrell. You can't beat a model 12 for rabbitts. I swear by them. It is also my deer gun.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Ruger Red label english stock O/U 20 ga ic on top and mod on the bottom. light and quick


----------

